# There 'IS' an Exhaust Port on Teslas! (Sort of)



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Caution!!! Engineering Porn to follow!!!  Bring your parents! 

I found this Extremely interesting. Especially the technical diagrams.
This patent is for the Model S battery back in 2014.

well, maybe not the type of exhaust you're thinking about, lol. Battery Pack Exhaust Nozzle - Patent application

_Patent Title: Battery Pack Exhaust Nozzle

Abstract:
A thermal management system is provided that minimizes the effects of thermal runaway within a battery pack. The system includes a sealed battery pack enclosure configured to hold a plurality of batteries and at least one exhaust nozzle assembly. The exhaust nozzle assembly includes an exhaust nozzle that passes and directs the flow of hot gas from within the battery pack to the ambient environment during a thermal runaway event, a nozzle seal mounted within the exhaust nozzle that seals the exhaust nozzle during normal operation of the battery pack, and a nozzle seal mounting nut that holds the nozzle seal within the exhaust nozzle during normal operation and then melts during a thermal runaway event, thereby allowing the nozzle seal to be ejected through the exhaust nozzle during the event._

Read more: http://www.patentsencyclopedia.com/app/20140212708#ixzz3DVd5PzCb

Ski


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice to see someone else likes to read Tesla patents.

And people ask me how I know so much about their technology ....


----------



## Gman (Apr 12, 2016)

@TrevP - how do you know so much about Tesla technology?


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Let's hope they put a screen over it, to block torpedoes. 

Thank you kindly.


----------

